

What Went Wrong with "The Erasmatron" - Chris Crawford - teyc
http://www.storytron.com/WhatWentWrong.html

======
teyc
It is comforting to see someone like Chris Crawford, who has multiple hits, to
admit failure. This is a guy who comes out with a lot of interesting game
ideas.

